# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen Met Roken en dik worden

## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Wie is hier bang voor? Ik kwam vandaag een artikel tegen over mensen die liever door gaan met roken omdat ze dan slank blijven denken ze..

Mijn vraag aan jullie is dan ook.
Stel je gaat stoppen met roken en je komt 5 kilo aan of meer ga jij dan weer roken of blijf jij van die sigaret af?

Even kijken of dit leuk wordt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Ik zou liever 5 kilo dikker zijn dan... helaas het is me nog niet gelukt om te stoppen met roken. En ik ben eens 5 jaar gestopt en ik was geen gram aangekomen, gewoon een kwestie van niet te beginnen snoepen.

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Ja precies Christel1 het ligt aan jezelf. Waarom zou je doorgaan met roken om slank te blijven. Dat mensen dat geloven.... dan maar die extra kilo's dan de risico's die je kan krijgen van roken  :Smile:

----------


## brig

hoi
Ik ben 4 jaar geleden gestopt met roken, en moet zeggen dat ik 12 kilo ben aan gekomen, en daar onzettend van baal, maar niet meer wil ruilen met het roken....
Dat ik gestopt ben, is een enorme bevrijding voor mijn gevoel geweest, en ik zou het iedereen adviseren  :Smile:

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Hoi Brig Ik vind het goed van je dat je ondanks dat je 12 kilo bent aangekomen niet door bent gegaan met roken. Ik vind het onbegrijpelijk dat sommige mensen zouden blijven doorgaan met roken om slanker te blijven. Beter die kilo's dan een aandoeningen waar ik later spijt van zou krijgen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@stoppen met roken; de laastste opmerking is wat kort door de bocht.....""beter die kilo,s dan een aandoening...""
ik was ruim 13 kio te zwaar en had heel veel klachten, oa veel pijn op de borst.
ben er nu 10 kwijt en voel me veel en veel beter!
ik moest afvallen omdat mn gewicht een gevaar opleverde....dus ook kilo,s zijn gevaarlijk.

maar je nickname zegt t al; je bent een anti-roker en hebt dit topic geopend voor een soort van discussie.
ik hou wel van een discussie, maar dan met onpartijdige mensen!

maar wees niet bang....ben aan t lijnen en ben sinds 4 dagen gestopt met roken, maar kan t me niet permiteren om aan te komen....dus het is even lastig.
dus en niet roken en een laag kcal. dieet en daardoor niets geen compensatie.

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Het ligt eraan hoe je erover denkt natuurlijk sietske763 anti-roker zeker niet. Heb zelf gerookt vanaf mijn 15e ben nu zo iets meer dan 2 jaar gestopt met roken ben nou 27.
De weg daarna was niet makkelijk ben zo 8 kilo en meerderen stop pogingen. Ik ben aangekomen maarja je smaak komt terug en ik heb ook aanleg om wat aan te komen. Dit heb jezelf in de hand zo sport ik nu elke dag en let op wat ik eet. Heb dit topic geopend omdat ik een artikel las over mensen die denken dat ze door roken slank blijven. Dit vond ik wel een leuk onderwerp om over te praten. En ik wil wel is weten of mensen het met mij eens waren bang zeker niet hahahahah :P Mensen moeten zelf weten of ze willen roken of niet daar heb geen menning over...

----------


## gabry

Uit onderzoek blijkt dat roken invloed heeft op je stofwisseling, als je stopt met roken gaat de stofwisseling vanzelf trager werken het is dus niet zo dat je alleen door niet te snoepen niet aankomt. Ik ken mensen uit mijn omgeveing die niet gingen snoepen, bewust hetzelfde eetpatroon aanhielden en toch zijn aangekomen.
Niet voor iedereen hetzelfde dus. 
Wel zijn dat aanzienlijk minder kilo's.
Ik neem mijn petje af voor Sietske, wat een kracht zeg!!

----------


## sietske763

tja meid,
tis ook ff niet makkelijk.....
want heb nu ook veel meer ""hongergevoel""
maar jij doet weer dingen die mij niet lukken'; jij bent afgekickt en daar heb ik dan weer grenzeloos respect voor!!

----------


## sietske763

@lieve Gabry, friend!!
hier ben ik alweer.....hahah heb tijd over, had een dagtaak aan dat afschuwelijk vele roken...
maar gelukkig hebben we MC, waar je af en toe ff lekker kan zeuren en klagen.
op zn belgisch; eigenlijk ben ik ook heel fier op mezelf.....want t valt echt niet mee...
echtgenoot is ook gestopt, tegelijk, en we hebben nog geen woordenwisseling gehad.....ben wel eens eerder gestopt, maar was dan niet te pruimen en kon na 1 week iedereen mn excuses aanbieden...
ben niet gestopt voor mn gezondheid hoor.....maar 5 euro per dag wegdampen werd toch echt te gortig.....daar kan ik heel wat anti-rimpelcremes voor kopen!
en als t erg lastig is, gooi ik er een slaappil in (ik heb hier een eigen apotheek) en ga een paar uur maffen...en dan kan ik niet eten....en niet roken en slapen is mn hobby, dus 3 vliegen in 1 klap!!
nou meiss....ik ben mn frustraties weer ff kwijt door dit voor je te kalken....
hahaha nou zal mn profiel wel weer tig x bekeken worden..
altijd als ik iets post wat niet helemaal spoort dan word ik massaal beken,
zit al op ruim 25.000 keer!!

ik ga ff met brommertje naar wat drogisten, de leukste winkels die er bestaan!
ff groene theecaps kopen...goed voor de vetverbranding...
nou, dag lief mens......bedankt voor t ""aanhoren"" van dit gezeur......moeten nodig eens ff bij-mailen!

----------


## sietske763

oh ja, nog ff wat.........ben aan t breien!!!!
nou iedereen hier die een beetje een beeld van me heeft.....weet dat dit dus echt niet iets voor mij is.....
haha, maar zolang ik die breipennen vast heb, kan ik geen peuk vasthouden en ik moet erbij nadenken; insteken, omslaan, doorhalen, afhalen.................
maar ik brei wel voor een goed doel, mijn man is TWENTE fan en gaat altijd naar iedere wedstrijd, de kleuren van twente zijn rood/wit...
dus ik maak een ""twente sjaal""
pfffffffffff hoe gek kan je zijn!!!

----------


## christel1

Je kan nooit gek genoeg zijn Sietske :-)

----------


## sietske763

SHIT,
zie een enorme typfout.......brij ipv brei......kan m niet meer aanpassen....
ik bedoel dus; brei

----------


## Sylvia93

> SHIT,
> zie een enorme typfout.......brij ipv brei......kan m niet meer aanpassen....
> ik bedoel dus; brei


Is opgelost haha ;-)
Trouwens echt superknap dat je gestopt bent met roken!! Veel plezier met ehh breien!

----------


## sietske763

dank je voor de moeite.....hoe wist jij zo snel dat ik een kanjer van een typ fout had gemaakt???
eh...breien....we gaan vandaag weer voor 10 cm!

----------


## brig

idd, iets anders in je handen helpt, ik doe het na 4 jaar nog steeds. breien hahaha
ik stegenwoordig hele leuke truien en vesten, en over 6 maanden wordt ik voor de eerste keer oma, dus voor de kleine is er ook vast iets leuks te maken. is helemaal in toch tegenwoordig, gebreide kleding. 
We zijn gewoon hippe niet rokers

----------


## sietske763

> idd, iets anders in je handen helpt, ik doe het na 4 jaar nog steeds. breien hahaha
> ik stegenwoordig hele leuke truien en vesten, en over 6 maanden wordt ik voor de eerste keer oma, dus voor de kleine is er ook vast iets leuks te maken. is helemaal in toch tegenwoordig, gebreide kleding. 
> We zijn gewoon hippe niet rokers


oh help......tis toch niet zo dat ik nu mn hele leven zit/moet breien???
om mn dag door te komen??
wel leuk dat je oma wordt....de eerste keer....
nou, rompertjes breien voor de winter dan maar!!

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske Hahahha wat ben je toch een heerlijke vrouw!!

En wat ben je goed bezig (jullie) moet ik zeggen..en of je nu brijt of breit je bent bezig!! Die peuk past daar echt niet bij hoor!

En je zeurt maar wat tegen me aan hoor! Dat geeft helemaal niks!

Ik hoop dat het zo goed blijft gaan, ik duim voor jullie!!!!

LY xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

> dank je voor de moeite.....hoe wist jij zo snel dat ik een kanjer van een typ fout had gemaakt???
> eh...breien....we gaan vandaag weer voor 10 cm!


Haha we doen gewoon alsof je nooit een typfout gemaakt hebt :P 
Ik heb een blauwe maandag zitten breien, vond er geen zak aan, zou nu al niet meer weten hoe het moet haha!

----------

